# How do SIDI shoes compare to Specialized in size?



## yamapro (Aug 9, 2009)

no SIDI shoes around here so I am curious how close in size do SIDI run to specialized shoes? Larger smaller same?


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

same for size 45 though I went with Sidi's mega


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

maybe we can string it together by brand. never had sidis but my shimano 44s are just about the same size as my spec 42.5.


----------



## lokisare (Mar 16, 2011)

note that I'm talking about the women's sizes in both shoes but I found that 41 in Specialized is way bigger than 41 in Sidi I would say. Sidi 41 = Specialized 40 = Shimano 40 or 40.5 
Sidi have a much narrower last and lower volume shoe, particularly less room in the toe so you might need to go up if you need toe room


----------



## nj0ywatch1np0rn (Mar 29, 2005)

Sidi's typically run narrow from the mid to toes. Specialized wear like normal tennis shoes, not snug but have some breathing room


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just to add to my post the us sizes spec lists are much more accurate than the eu ones.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

yamapro said:


> no SIDI shoes around here so I am curious how close in size do SIDI run to specialized shoes? Larger smaller same?


There is much more to shoe fit than the length (size). Sidis fit my foot pretty well but most Specialized shoes do not fit at all.


----------

